# Wood jambs



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Builder on a project

I have glass doors in a house with painted wood poplar jambs to get a perfect 1/8 reveal between jambs and glass... never done this before nor has my drywaller sub.

Walls are level 5 via compound

The jambs have a 5/8 reglet to receive the returning 1/2 drywall so they are are 1/8 proud to receive compound

The question is how to finish to the wood... I'm concerned about the tape sticking to the wood so my thought is to

- drywall the joint

- 45 compound with a large blade up to the wood but not on it

- immediately spray the wood with glue, then tape


- immediately go over with more compound

This seem right?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

if you arent trimming the jam for some reason, look up j channel. it goes on the rock when hung. ton of extra work to finish that stuff off. or it can be left along as plastic a edge.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

There is no trim and the issue is that the designer wants no visible joint where drywall meets the jamb.

J channel is the right & easy way to have the two materials meet except it will have a joint.

Without a channel the question becomes how to avoid cracking - the wood will be as stable as any wood (I called it poplar but it is actually a mahogany, even more stable) but I don't know that there is a solution I can warranty ... but that is the question, what is the best method to span that joint.

gluing tape that spans the joint and then compounding it is the only method I can think of but I don't know if it will work, never tried anything like it.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Just found a post on fine home builder regarding this situation.

One of the people suggest using Plaster Weld and then taping it, says this works.

But he doesn't say what type of tape would work best, I am thinking paper tape not mesh - any thoughts?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

wood swells and shrinks drywall doesnt. it will crack no matter what you use id think. i dont have any experience wit that product though. so?


----------



## DjZombeat89 (Aug 17, 2021)

How about flat taping the drywall to the wood?? (With paper tape of course) you will still have your channel/joint, but it will be buried. Also, the paper tape will keep the drywall from cracking.


----------



## Gary Mula (Jul 21, 2021)

it's just a bad design. It's the architects fault. You can't guarantee that tape will stay solidly attached to wood. Best bet is have the builder take responsibility, then do a thin layer of epoxy or oil based glue over the wood to seal it. Tape over it and finish like any other joint. There just shouldn't be any mud actually making contact with bare wood.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I am the builder so I am responsible, that's why I want to get it right... you have no idea what the designer has put me through.

We are going to use Plaster Weld, then tape and mud - here's hoping ...

if it cracks I told the owner we will have to install a bead at the wood.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Have done these many times, with either a trimless door design or with a wood reveal.

There are 2 applications, and neither use Drywall Filler and paper tape to bind to the wood as that always cracks/peels.

1). Roll a wallpaper glue plus "fabric" to hide the joint between wood and sheetrock. Both are found at paint suppliers. Because the wallpaper glue is water soluble, you must paint with an oil primer prior to applying drywall filler....this is a 3.step process that is very time consuming, but offers a clean setup with good bond.

2). Is simply contact cement and FibaFuse Tape. You don't need to oil prime prior to Drywall filling, but have to be very careful when applying the contact cement as you only get 1 shot to get it right. Contact cement is not water soluble, doesn't clean easily.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Wish I had seen this first, we just did it ...

I used Plaster weld to coat the wood then after it set I glued fiberglass tape to the wood, then filled the joint and compounded across it with 45 minute. If I find that didn't work and it cracks I'll try to post to the forum so other people know for the future.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Need a flexible adhesive and "tape" to move with the wood jam.as it adjusts to physical/environmental stresses.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

adhesive was drywall adhesive

frame is sealed on all sides and made from as stable a wood as you can get, we will see how it works out.


----------



## DjZombeat89 (Aug 17, 2021)

I don't know, I still say to flat tape it to the wood, then apply caulking all the way around the jambs after it is finished. Caulking will give it the leeway it needs when house shifts and prevent cracking.


----------



## austinwoh (12 mo ago)

Heres everything you need to know about installing Drywall in a detailed video. Hope it helps you as much as it helped me..

[Smoner]


----------

